# Bob Sykes



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

Been going to Bob Sykes the last few weekends. Last Friday we were slaying white/sand trout. Easily caught 30-40 of them. A few were over 12 but most were 8-10. But last night we played the reds. Managed to actually catch 2 slots and 4-5 bull reds. They were only 3 sail cats caught but no trout this time. Still looking for snapper and flounder.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Way to go, nice eating.


----------



## Hahnsoloslay149 (Dec 2, 2018)

artificial for the reds or cut bait?


----------

